# tour boat catering



## tropezfoods (May 31, 2005)

I have a fine dinning restaurant at a very nice Marina , and have an opportunity to cater a tour boat - the boat has a small galley, no room execpt for staging, what the best equipment for keeping food warm??


----------



## chef rob (Jun 27, 2004)

Cambro has a full line of great products to keep product at serving temp


----------

